# Installing extra locales?



## frijsdijk (May 8, 2015)

Hi,

I'd like to install/support some locales on my FreeBSD machines that arent' already there, but I can't seem to find how this works in FreeBSD. How does this work?

Namely some Asian locales:

- zh-tw
- bn
- vi
- th
- tr


----------



## t1066 (May 8, 2015)

Default locales are in /usr/share/locale. Additional locales can be installed by devel/gettext-runtime. The files are put into /usr/local/share/locale


----------

